# chloe and an ice cube



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i gave chloe an ice cube as a "treat" and this was her reaction. it makes me smile every time i watch this, so i thought id share with you! 
**please excuse my messy floor... i just let chloe in from running in the yard and didnt sweep yet :curtain::uhoh:. 

golden retriever and an ice cube - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NatpDdqzYrA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Ah, the famous ice cube dance I think Chloe and Hector may have gone to the same dance school!!

Our boys recognise the sound of the ice dispenser and are there waiting for their treat straight away. So cute


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was cute....


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

I liked when she laid down to study it and plan her next attack


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Was that her first ice cube? 

Bayne just loves the ice cubes, whenever I go open the freezer door he's right there wanting his cube, then he goes to the carpet to eat it. LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chloe*

Chloe is just ADORABLE WITH THAT ICE CUBE!! Your floor is BEAUTIFUL, too!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes Chloe does the Ice Cube dance very well

Very Nice!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Such a cute video! I love how she's trying to work out if it's a toy or if she can eat it, bless her  thanks for sharing


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That is so sweet! Don't you just love it when they exhale through their nose!


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

SO CUTE!!! I guess it is OK to give them cubes... I put one in his Kong but get worried when it comes out. LOL I am so paranoid it's annoying!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cute. I give to Tucker. He's right there when I go the freezer. I love the little danc Goldens when they have something to play with.


----------

